# Another corn Question - Lavander



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

What 2 snakes would you breed to get Lavander corns? Amel and something?

thanks


----------



## xxmykyxx (Jul 16, 2009)

Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | Lavender Cornsnake


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Love_snakes said:


> What 2 snakes would you breed to get Lavander corns? Amel and something?
> 
> thanks


Lavender is a gene on its own.

So to get a pure Lavender you would need the snake to carry two copies of the Lavender gene. ( One gene would only make it het for Lavender. )
If you had two copies of Amel and two copies of Lavendr that would give you an Opal.
Hope this helps.
Stephen.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh right thanks for the help thats cleared that up.

What would be a good direction to go in breeding corns? Morph wise.
I love them as a snake, small, friendly and good eaters and come in so many different morphs they just seem like a great snake to breed.
l


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Love_snakes said:


> Oh right thanks for the help thats cleared that up.
> What would be a good direction to go in breeding corns? Morph wise.


Now there's a question.
If we knew what people would be wanting to buy in say 3 years time it would make breeding plans that bit easier.
Buying the snakes YOU like is often the best way to go.
If you get snakes with lots of hets ( carrying a few different genes ) you can get some interesting breeding results.
Stephen


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Now there's a question.
> If we knew what people would be wanting to buy in say 3 years time it would make breeding plans that bit easier.
> Buying the snakes YOU like is often the best way to go.
> If you get snakes with lots of hets ( carrying a few different genes ) you can get some interesting breeding results.
> Stephen


LOL yeah, but the trouble is I like so many. I think I might just buy a few different morph hatchlings with some hets that I like the most and grow them to adult size and then just go from there.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

So does an amel and a Lavander make an Opal?


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> So does an amel and a Lavander make an Opal?


 not exactly

amel x lavender = normal het amel, lavender
breed 2 of these together for opal's

so yes amel and lavender are the genetics behind opals but breeding these 2 together will not result in visual offspring: victory:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Danny_mcr said:


> not exactly
> 
> amel x lavender = normal het amel, lavender
> breed 2 of these together for opal's
> ...


Oh cool. Is that the only way to get an opal? Also what would a Lavander x snow breeding give? 

Thanks for being so helpful


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Oh cool. Is that the only way to get an opal? Also what would a Lavander x snow breeding give?
> 
> Thanks for being so helpful


 not exactly but as long as mother and father carry lavender and amel then there is a chance. 
lavender x snow = normal het anery, amel, lavender
breed 2 of these together and expect opal's and snopal's

as long as both parents are carrying the same gene then you will expect visuals: victory:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Danny_mcr said:


> not exactly but as long as mother and father carry lavender and amel then there is a chance.
> lavender x snow = normal het anery, amel, lavender
> breed 2 of these together and expect opal's and snopal's
> 
> as long as both parents are carrying the same gene then you will expect visuals: victory:


OK cool. Thanks for clearing it all up for me. Im most likely going to go down the snow x Lavander route


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> OK cool. Thanks for clearing it all up for me. Im most likely going to go down the snow x Lavander route


 best bet then is to keep at least 2 female's and 1 male from that clutch and breed back to each other for a chance for opal and snopal but you will also get amel, anery, lavender, snow, normal and anery lavender if the odds work out for you m8 fingers crossed: victory:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Danny_mcr said:


> best bet then is to keep at least 2 female's and 1 male from that clutch and breed back to each other for a chance for opal and snopal but you will also get amel, anery, lavender, snow, normal and anery lavender if the odds work out for you m8 fingers crossed: victory:


Oh cool thanks. That sounds like a decent mix of babies aswell. 

Thanks again for the help


----------

